# Tivo Season Pass & Suggestions



## markabtex (Aug 29, 2006)

I've been using DVR's for about 6 years now and I must say that in my opinion, the Tivo is a mess. I started out using one of the first generation Dish Network Dishplayer models, which was a nice idea, but also a mess. I then moved up to a ReplayTV 3000 series DVR with lifetime and was very impressed. The ReplayTV
box is simple to use, has a great picture, and is very reliable (I'm still using it after 5 years of faithful service). I bought the Tivo because I got a great deal on it (Toshiba RS-TX20 for $50 after rebate). Although the user interface is "cute", it is very cluttered and not user freindly. There are several things that I don't like
about the Tivo, but the Season Pass an Suggestions are the most annoying. If I record a new show once to see if I like it or if Tivo Suggestions records a show and I decide I want a Season Pass for the show, there is no way to do this from the Now Playing list  . Also, the Tivo Suggestions are out of control. There should be an option for setting the maximum number of shows that you want Tivo Suggestions to record. For example, I only want 10 shows recorded using Tivo Suggestions so I won't have to weed through all the garbage. This is all constructive criticism so I hope you all don't take it personally.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

It would be nice to be able to get a Season Pass from a show that you recorded only once. (I.e., a lot of us picked the option to record to all network premiers automatically. It would be nice to just hit a thumbs up button or some similar option to subscribe to a Season Pass if we liked the show that was only recorded one time.)

Other suggestions:

- Ability to limit Season Passes to record on only one channel
- TiVo-to-Go for Series 3 and for Macs


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

geekmedic said:


> Other suggestions:
> 
> - Ability to limit Season Passes to record on only one channel


Season Passes do only record from one channel. If you look in the season pass manager the one channel that that season pass will record from is right there.

eg:
Stargate SG-1 SCFI (244)
Studio 60 on the Sunset Strip DC4 (4)
Supernatural WDCW (50)

A season pass for Stargate SG-1 on SCIFI will only record from SCIFI, it won't record any of the syndicated episodes on FOX. And the season pass for Studio 60 on the Sunset strip isn't going to record the repeat of the pilot episode on Bravo.

(Now if you check View Upcoming Episodes it will show you every showing on every channel, but the ones the Season Pass will record have the double checkmark next to them and those are all on the channel the SP is set for)

Auto-Recording Wishlists, on the other hand, will record from any channel in the Channels I Receive list. (As will suggestions if they are enabled).


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Jonathan_S said:


> Season Passes do only record from one channel. If you look in the season pass manager the one channel that that season pass will record from is right there.
> 
> eg:
> Stargate SG-1 SCFI (244)
> ...


Yea, I thought that too, but for some reason mine are recording all episodes on all channels.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

geekmedic said:


> Yea, I thought that too, but for some reason mine are recording all episodes on all channels.


Are you sure? Note that View Upcoming Episodes WILL show episodes on other channels but the SP will NOT record them.

This would be a new and *major* bug. ARWLs record from all channels, but SPs are per channel.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

megazone said:


> Are you sure? Note that View Upcoming Episodes WILL show episodes on other channels but the SP will NOT record them.
> 
> This would be a new and *major* bug. ARWLs record from all channels, but SPs are per channel.


 Well, for instance, I have ER set to record on NBC, but I seem to be getting recordings of ER on TNT as well.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

geekmedic said:


> Well, for instance, I have ER set to record on NBC, but I seem to be getting recordings of ER on TNT as well.


Are the other recordings Suggestions? Black TiVo circle on the left? They will end up in the SP group too.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

megazone said:


> Are the other recordings Suggestions? Black TiVo circle on the left? They will end up in the SP group too.


 No. I have suggestions turned off.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

This is really weird - you don't have a Wish List instead of a Season Pass, do you?


----------



## markabtex (Aug 29, 2006)

Two obvious fixes for my previous gripes:

1. In the Now Playing list, change the "Keep Until" menu option
to simply "Options" to include Season Pass and other recording
options.

2. Add an option under Tivo Suggestion settings to allow maximum
number of shows to record instead of just ON or OFF.


----------

